

We build DROPBOX for business cards. We have some questions. Could you help us? - mrholek
http://nessfile.com/feedback

======
bconway
Best of luck, it's an uphill battle:

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/11/hashable-the-app-that-
aimed...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/11/hashable-the-app-that-aimed-to-
replace-business-cards-to-shut-down-on-july-25/)

~~~
mrholek
Thanks, we have something that will surprise all of our competitors :)

